# Ondereen



## Timidinho

_Doe de melk, de olie, het zout en de bloem in een pot, zet deze op het vuur en zet alles *ondereen* tot de massa loskomt van de pot en je mooi deeg hebt._

Als ik googel, krijg ik het idee dat het gewoon betekent dat alles met elkaar gemengd moet worden, klopt dit?


----------



## Peterdg

Geen idee. In België (misschien ook in NL, ik weet het niet) zou je wel kunnen horen/lezen "meng alles ondereen", maar met "zetten" heb ik het nog nooit gehoord.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Hoi

De uitdrukking heb ik nog nooit gehoord maar gezien de context is de betekenis zeker _mengen_.

Brown


----------



## Lopes

Ik heb er ook nog nooit van gehoord, en ik heb eigenlijk _pot_ ook nog nooit los gezien in deze betekenis. Waar heb je dit gevonden, als ik vragen mag?


----------



## Suehil

In van Dale vond ik: "...onder/door elkaar, dooreen.  In de spreektaal niet in gebruk en ook in de schrijftaal niet gewoon; het gewone woord is dooreen"


----------



## Timidinho

Bedankt, allen.

Denk dat het een Vlaams recept is. Kwam uit ene of ander gratis tijdschriftje voor Braziliaanse kipkroketjes. Ze zijn goed uitgekomen. (y)


----------



## NewtonCircus

"Als ik googel, krijg ik het idee dat het gewoon betekent dat alles met elkaar gemengd moet worden, klopt dit?" 

Ja dat is juist. Het artikel is waarschijnlijk gescheven door iemand die het AN niet 100% beheerst.

P.S. Bestaan er overigens mensen met een volledige beheersing van het Nederlands.


----------

